# Bread Machine ??



## bonkerz58 (Dec 26, 2000)

I want to start baking breads more and I'm thinking about getting a bread machine?? I basically want it for the kneading cycle... Any suggestions on what brand to get???


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Ditto for KitchenAid. A 5 qt. bowl accomodates 2 lbs. of dough easily, that is 6 to 7 cups of flour.



P.S.: If you *must* purchase a bread machine, use it for kneading, then remove the kneaded dough from the machine for some manual shaping and for baking in a conventional oven.

*Book titles*
The Bread Lover's Bread Machine Cookbook
The Pleasures of Whole Grain Breads
both by Beth Hensperger



[ July 09, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Ditto ditto for Kitchen Aid. I have the 6 qt, 525 watt professional model that handles 2 pounds (6-9 cups) of dough effortlessly. It's also used for grinding meat and juicing citrus fruits. A real workhorse that I use more than I initially imagined. Yeah, a real helper when it comes to screwdrivers made with fresh squeezed oranges!

If you, sadly, must get a bread machine, I believe that the brand Zojirushi has received the best reviews. 

[ July 09, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

To continue Kokopuff's answer:

If you plan to make breads rich with whole grains and sticky starters, you must own a machine that has specific settings for them. The machines that outperform the rest at this writing (October 1999) are the Zojirushi (the "Zo"); Home Bakery BCC-15 and BBC-V20; Breadman TR800; Welbilt ABM7500; and Toastmaster Breadmaker's Hearth Breadmaker and Cook's Oven 1193. All have a strong kneading action and are able to work the stiffest doughs; many have a Dough Only setting for overnight starters.



[ July 09, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Friends:

I have been using the Kenwood Model KM 800 electric kitchen mixer for two years now. During the preceding eight year period, I owned and used the Kenwood 500. I have the three standard accessories (whisk, dough hook and K mixer)and we purchased additional accessories which have worked on both models. The latter include the juicer, blender, grain mill, and coffee grinder. 

This fantastic machine is the ever-dependable, sturdy workhorse in our kitchen and I have used it successfully without ever having a single problem with it. I grind my wheat and corn to make flour using the grain mill; I make meringues and souffles using the whisk for the egg whites; I create fruit smoothies using the blender; I grind fresh coffee beans and make my own flavor blend with the texture I desire using the coffee grinder; most of all I use it as a mixer for all of my baking. We bake fresh bread and breakfast cakes every single day at home. 

According to my friends who are the owners of my old Kenwood 500, the machine is still working great!


----------



## bonkerz58 (Dec 26, 2000)

Thanks for all the helpful replies...I believe I will stick with a mixer then...especially since I would really just want a bread machine for the kneading cycle..


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2001)

I had a bread machine that I selodm used. The loaves were small and inconveniently shaped and if you made French bread, all the bread machine did was the kneading.

You'd do better to put your money into a KithcenAid mixer with a dough hook. The 41/2 qt. model sells for about $200 most places and does a lot more than knead bread.


----------

